# Gimp-Print: msg 'Generic class - waiting for device'



## Filou53 (3 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour.
Je viens de connecter à mon iMac ma 'vieille' (mais fidèle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) HP Lazejet 4 L avec un câble Keyspan usb-//.
J'ai installé Gimp print 4.2.5 + ESP Ghostscript 7.05.6.

Quand je veux imprimer:
- la première impression passe bien (via Appleworks, Textedit, ...)
- par contre les suivantes bloquent irrémédiablement:
j'obtiens un msg du style 'printing 0,19%' ds le centre d'impression ou encore 'generic class: waiting for the device'.
Je dois alors stopper le Mac et le redémarrer pour pouvoir relancer une autre impression (à la longue, c'est un peu lassant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et bien souvent, le Mac semble 'freezer' (comme s'il y avait encore une tâche en cours).

Qq a une idée ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le système ne viderait pas un buffer ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Filou


----------



## Antiphon (7 Janvier 2004)

J'ai essayé hier d'installer pour une amie le pilote d'impression non-officiel de la Canon BJC-6200 qui n'est pas supportée par Mac OS X. On le trouve sur VersionTracker, et pour arriver à la faire fonctionner, le mode d'emploi est le suivant :



> <ul type="square">[*]Get the .tar.gz archive
> logout and login as ROOT
> [*]Remove the directory /Library/Printers/Canon completely
> [*]Extract the BJC6200Driver.tar.gz archive to /Library/Printers/
> ...



Or, à l'issue de cette installation, l'imprimante est bien reconnue, mais le gestionnaire d'impression se bloque en affichant ce message auquel tu fais référence:



> GenericClass: waiting for device



J'ai fait une petite recherche sur Google et sur le forum de l'Apple Care. Si vous avez le temps de voir ce qu'ils en disent, on arrivera peut-être ensemble à trouver une solution?

Merci d'avance,

Antiphon


----------



## Filou53 (8 Janvier 2004)

Salut.
Je viens de lire 'en vitesse' les résultats de tes 2 recherches.
Mon anglais n'étant pas terrible et ces bloody b....... utilisant régulièrement des expressions 'hors dico'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il va falloir s'accrocher !
Dans les résultats Gogle, j'ai rien vu de très encourageant.
Par contre du côté Applecare, ils ont l'air de donner une ébauche de solution.
Je n'aurai sans doute pas l'occasion de tester avant ce W-E mais je te tiens au courant.

Filou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: j'ai laissé un post sur le forum Gimp-print au cas où...  ici 
Mais on ne se bouscule pas pour y répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon anglais est peut-être tellement mauvais ...


----------



## Filou53 (8 Janvier 2004)

Bon, je viens de lire les posts sur AppleCare: pour ce qui me concerne, je n'ai rien trouvé de convaincant (mais comme je débute sur le Mac, j'ai peut-être pas tout capté).
J'ai réessayé un truc en allant récupérer des drivers HP4L chez HP mais sans succès: je ne sais même pas les installer (lié au câble de conversion USB-// je suppose).
Pour aujourd'hui, c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ai eu ma dose...

Il n'y plus qu'à espérer trouver mieux dans les autres réponses...

Filou


----------



## Antiphon (9 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse, je regarderai ça ce week-end, j'ai trop de travail en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------

